# Dallas Silat



## Barimacan (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey everyone. I just recently signed on with MT. I have been reading the MT forums for a while and finally descided to join the group. I practice Pencak Silat in Dallas under Ken Dority. I'm glad to join a community of like minded people. We're all on the same side here, the side that wants to not get mugged!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome and looking forward to your post.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcomen!!! We need more Silat folks around here. ^_^


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## tellner (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome! It's always nice to have more Silat players around.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 14, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## martialartspeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Barimacan.  Do have any good recomendations for learning more about Silat?


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Barimacan (Jan 15, 2008)

> Hey Barimacan. Do have any good recomendations for learning more about Silat?


 
Thats a pretty broad question. There are perhaps a thousand (not an exaggeration) different styles of silat. I primarily study Harimau Minangkabau and Mande Muda (Suwanda school). Silat still has a pretty small following in the US so you may have a difficult time finding a place to train depending on where you live. 

this thread has a list of some instructors/practitioners and thier location: 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57603

Silat uses strikes, grappling, ground work, weapons, pressure points, and sneakyness. Different styles focus on different things. Silat Seni Kuntau Tekpi
for instance was developed in Malaysia. Malaysia has had many conflicts with Thialand and therefore Tekpi techniques work surpisingly well against Muy Thai kickboxing. However if you compair Tekpi with Harimau, they look like two very different martial arts. But both would be considered Silat. 

If you narrow down your question a little i can probably be of more help.


----------

